# surething shared folder



## BradleyWCecil (Jul 27, 2009)

I was poking around in my program files on my desktop and came across this file in the common files" surething shared". Do I need this file folder? it does not look very useful? I am running windows XP Pro.


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

Do have a program called 'SureThing CD Labeller'? or anything from 'Microvision'?

If so it's just for that.

If not then run your AV's and post this question in the AV section.


----------

